# cutting cattle or hog panel



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

What tool do you use to cut cattle panel and hog panel? I'm sure my wire cutters won't get the job done...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> What tool do you use to cut cattle panel and hog panel? I'm sure my wire cutters won't get the job done...


A 4 1/2 inch angle grinder with a metal cut off wheel. Mine from walmart.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

A bolt cutter is what I would use.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I use a sawzall


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I use a bolt cutter








https://www.lowes.com/pl/Bolt-cutters-Cutting-crimping-tools-Hand-tools-Tools/4294857584


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

What size bolt cutter does it need?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That depends on how much muscle YOU can supply. The larger the bolt cutter, the easier it is to use them, because the handles are levers. The longer the lever, the more force is applied per unit of effort.

I wouldn't willingly go less than 14 inches. My favourite is 36 inches.

Again, the smaller the bolt cutter, the more force YOU have to supply. If it is just a snip here and there, small is fine. If it is an entire fenceline, then larger is better.

I hope this makes sense. It's all a matter of the tool doing the work, and being really bulky, or you doing the work and the tool being cute and small. I want the tool to do the work...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great tools.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Maria, that makes perfect sense. I want the tool to do the work, so I don’t aggravate my carpel tunnel syndrome, so I’ll see if I can get a 36”


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Dwarf Dad, someday I’ll graduate to a angle grinder! I’ve only got 2 cuts for this project...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Dwarf Dad, someday I'll graduate to a angle grinder! I've only got 2 cuts for this project...


If you do, remember a face shield. I forgot to mention that. Safety first!


----------



## willows (Dec 18, 2017)

Keep in mind those cut ends are VERY sharp. We had a young doeling get stitches because she caught it as she ran by. An angle grinder works well to file it down flat.


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

singinggoatgirl said:


> What tool do you use to cut cattle panel and hog panel? I'm sure my wire cutters won't get the job done...


I use a bolt cutter!!!!!!!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Dwarf Dad, a welder’s face shield or something less substantial?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I use bolt cutters too but I use my dremmel to file sharp edges.


----------



## samidaho (Jun 14, 2019)

I use angle grinder, sawzall,



GoofyGoat said:


> I use bolt cutters too but I use my dremmel to file sharp edges.


,and bolt cutters. Depends what's handy.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Does no one use The Force??? I had assumed one or 2 Jedi in training here...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> A 4 1/2 inch angle grinder with a metal cut off wheel.


I think the bolt cutter is safer! People I know of _have_ cut their thigh artery with an angle grinder. That was their last job.

And the bolt cutter does not need a charged battery.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Does no one use The Force??? I had assumed one or 2 Jedi in training here...


I wish!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> A 4 1/2 inch angle grinder with a metal cut off wheel. Mine from walmart.
> View attachment 157679


When I look at it again - where is the other handle? You are supposed to hold that tool with both hands, it can slide anyway ...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

healthyishappy said:


> I wish!!!!


You disappoint me, young Nathan.
Do. Or do not. There is no wish...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Dwarf Dad, a welder's face shield or something less substantial?


A clear polycarbonate face shield, attached to a head band.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...eld-with-ratchet-headgear?solr=1&cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> When I look at it again - where is the other handle? You are supposed to hold that tool with both hands, it can slide anyway ...


You hold the body of the grinder as a handle.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> You disappoint me, young Nathan.
> Do. Or do not. There is no wish...


Yes, Master. Lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> You hold the body of the grinder as a handle.


Aha, for giants' hands ...


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> You disappoint me, young Nathan.
> Do. Or do not. There is no wish...


That's what my mom would say.
Not sure how to do that though.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Aha, for giants' hands ...


Actually you don't need big hands at all.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Yes, Master. Lol


Lol!!!


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Maria, that makes perfect sense. I want the tool to do the work, so I don't aggravate my carpel tunnel syndrome, so I'll see if I can get a 36"


Chances are, an angle grinder will be cheaper than the 36" bolt cutter (at Horrible Fright Tools). I catch them on sale at $12.95 frequently, plus a 10 pack of cutoff wheels for about $7. The angle grinder is good for other things as well (like trimming goat hooves with a 36 grit flap wheel), where the bolt cutter is somewhat specialized.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

olfart said:


> Chances are, an angle grinder will be cheaper than the 36" bolt cutter (at Horrible Fright Tools). I catch them on sale at $12.95 frequently, plus a 10 pack of cutoff wheels for about $7. The angle grinder is good for other things as well (like trimming goat hooves with a 36 grit flap wheel), where the bolt cutter is somewhat specialized.


Now that sound dangerous!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

olfart said:


> The angle grinder is good for other things as well (like trimming goat hooves with a 36 grit flap wheel)


Hm, I would not recommend that. How much for a pair of secateurs in your shops?

Volvo or not Volvo, I say Safety First!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The Angle Grinder is a good tool to have on hand for many projects. Including this one I suppose.

The OP asked what I use for that particular job, so I told her. Expense wasn't an issue as a home needs a lot of tools, and we have them both.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use a jig saw, DH uses a skill saw, neither leave sharp ends.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> The Angle Grinder is a good tool to have on hand for many projects.


Sure! But not close to living tissues, like legs or hoofs!


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Actually, if you exercise a little care with the grinder, it's quicker and easier on the goat and the person doing the trimming. Just a few light strokes with the grinder are sufficient to level and smooth the feet very nicely. When you see light pink on the bottom of the foot, stop before drawing blood. I use some Horrible Fright stainless shears first on overgrown feet, then finish with the grinder.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

With only two cuts, I am sure a hacksaw is sufficient. OP is probably through with project by now.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Does no one use The Force??? I had assumed one or 2 Jedi in training here...


I have two sisters who are padawans. But I happen to be a sith lord.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

OP is not done with the project. But OP IS done buying a tool.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Dwarf Dad, a welder's face shield or something less substantial?


I use my chainsaw helmet, gives me ear protection and the mesh face shield is enough to keep the sparks out my eyes.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ScottE said:


> I use my chainsaw helmet, gives me ear protection and the mesh face shield is enough to keep the sparks out my eyes.


I don't use anything. I just turn the spark guard so that they fly away from me.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

healthyishappy said:


> I don't use anything. I just turn the spark guard so that they fly away from me.


Please, young sir, protect those eyes! You may be one of those blessed people who do not have to wear glasses, keep it that way. 
In every industry there is, safety glasses are a requirement for a reason. ANY self respecting welder would unplug your grinder if he saw you grinding without a faceshield.
I lost the use of an eye because of a brain tumor, not fun learnimg how to get around with no depth perception.
Lecture over.
Because we care!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> OP is not done with the project. But OP IS done buying a tool.


I'll show you my project, if you show me yours.lol


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Please, young sir, protect those eyes! You may be one of those blessed people who do not have to wear glasses, keep it that way.
> In every industry there is, safety glasses are a requirement for a reason. ANY self respecting welder would unplug your grinder if he saw you grinding without a faceshield.
> I lost the use of an eye because of a brain tumor, not fun learnimg how to get around with no depth perception.
> Lecture over.
> Because we care!


I use glasses just not a whole mask.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

healthyishappy said:


> I use glasses just not a whole mask.


Definitely better than nothing!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Definitely better than nothing!


I didn't realize that you should use a mask. I'll look into getting one.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Glasses are a good alternative for those of us who suffer from a Teflon Memory (you know, Non Stick). Because if we wear glasses all the time, at least there is a little protection.

This said, a real visir is better!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I lost the use of an eye because of a brain tumor,


I never knew. I'm sorry.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I never knew. I'm sorry.


Water under the bridge.lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You haven't seem to have lost any, or much, gray matter to the tumour! You are sharp as... the edges left by a bolt cutter!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Dwarf Dad, I'm sorry you lost half your sight.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I was hoping you would have said razor.lol I was LSU "miracle " patient for a little while. Ha ha. I amazed the surgeons by surviving!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Dwarf Dad, I'm sorry you lost half your sight.


Thank you. You all are sweet, it was almost 6 years ago and I have reconciled myself to it.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I'll show you my project, if you show me yours.lol


Here it is:










I bought this feeder. It sounded great. It uses hog panel to hold in the hay. Unfortunately, the lovely tan doeling there, Orla, would stick her whole head through the holes in the hay feeder. She got stuck one day, and one of my does started pounding her. That doe has been sold now, but that day I covered it all in 2x4 inch welded wire to keep their heads out while I figured out a better long term solution. They scrape the tops of their noses on the wire currently, so I needed a better solution. I'm going to pull out one of the cattle panels and replace it with vertical bars so they don't scrape their noses anymore, and can't get their heads stuck in the fence.

What's your project?

Also, I considered making a new thread, but I might as well try here first since it's related. How far apart would you put the vertical bars??? 2 inches? Is 3 inches apart safe with future baby Dwarf goats climbing around it?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 157811
> 
> ...


A goat hauling cage for the back of my pickup, made from 2" x 4" panel.













I haven't really measured, I know mine can get about to their jaw teeth deep in a 2 x 4 fence. 3 inches may be too wide.:shrug:


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 157811
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem with the cattle panel, goats getting stuck etc. I finally just screwed a bunch of 2x4s about goat head width apart. 12-15 degrees worked for me on the cuts, easy if you have a miter saw. I'll post a picture as soon as I get these rascals upto the barn.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I was LSU "miracle " patient for a little while. Ha ha. I amazed the surgeons by surviving!


Well done, we like it that you did! Even to the price of getting a "flat world". After all, it is very much worse to lose all the seeing.


singinggoatgirl said:


> She got stuck one day, and one of my does started pounding her.


I do not know why, but most of mine did the same. One gets stuck, and the others ... Trying euthanasia???

Beautiful colours on your goats! You can almost use them for game pieces, when playing Parcheesi with your kids! 


singinggoatgirl said:


> How far apart would you put the vertical bars??? 2 inches? Is 3 inches apart safe with future baby Dwarf goats climbing around it?


 I suggest you take a vernier caliper (hope I got the word right), and measure your goats' noses. And, whenever you have the opportunity, the head of a newborn. My bars were 5 cm apart, and this worked rather well. The rams had difficulties, but not one kid got stuck.

Maybe someone in here can help to measure a newborn Dwarf's head?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

For the vertical bars, there was a picture a while back and they used wooden dowels. It was wall mounted, so only the front was used for feeding. 1x2 slats work fairly well also.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Measure the distance between bars on a baby bed. That should be good.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

A human baby bed????? I strongly suggest measuring the goats themselves!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> A human baby bed????? I strongly suggest measuring the goats themselves!


I was looking at a baby bed and it looked about right for a hay feeder.lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hihi, yes, a newborn human baby's head is about 10 cm.


----------

